# Converting an Aristocraft Obs into a coach ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone tried converting an Aristocraft Observation into a coach? It looks like a fairly simple screwdriver job, plus a bit of paint touch-up.

Reason I ask is that I have two observations, and I can't think of a (sensible) reason why they'd both be in the same consist. It looks as if the parts just come off with screws, according to the Aristo exploded parts diagrams.

I could make myself a new car end from styrene, I guess. Anyone have a scrap heavyweight coach, any color, that I can salvage a car end from ?

Alternatively, I could do a swap. If you have a coach and want an Observation, I'm confident I can swap the parts so you have an Obs and I have a coach! Just means a little fun matching the paint.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Make one a business car and tack it on theend of any train you want. 
John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Doesn't the truck end up too close to the end? 
More correctly, with the rounded part removed the car end is shortened. 

Andrew


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Pete, 

Are your Aristo cars smooth sides or the shorter corrugated streamline type cars? 

I have often thought of creating an articulated double car set with a common truck betwixt by using two Aristo observation cars to model what Southern Pacific RR had. 

-Ted


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't the truck end up too close to the end? 
Andrew 
I don't believe so. I have copied the 'exploded' parts diagram, and inspected the car, and I am sure the body shell is identical between the coach and the obs. All they did to make the Obs was bolt on a different end and some railings and awning, plus the wall/partition between the vestibule and coach seating area is moved back on the obs. 

Are your Aristo cars smooth sides or the shorter corrugated streamline type cars? 
Ted, 
The old Heavyweights are sorta smooth - they are plastic molded cars, not the extruded silver ones that came later. 

There's a couple of photos in Vic's Lionel Atlantic thread. http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

and elsewhere:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Make one a business car and tack it on theend of any train you want. 
John, 
I'm definitely in the school of "it's my railway and I'll run anything I like", so your suggestion has merit. What I struggle with is the other observation car, with its open end facing another coach behind it! You see what I mean - there's a Twentieth Century drumhead in there too.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, 

I see now they are the heavyweights. Not the smoothside or streamline with the curved observation end. 
It looks very doable going by your pictures. 

They have a different truck by the look of it.

Andrew


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Someone had some heavyweight ends on eBay, so that could make it easy since I believe the roofs are the same length.. No doors, but it might make the job easy. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ART-31308-U...929963?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27d63b38eb 

Best regards, 

Alan 

PS I'm still looking for a heavyweight Aristo baggage and RPO, preferable Daylight colors


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

They have a different truck by the look of it 
Yes, there are two trucks: 4 wheel and 6 wheel. Pretty much interchangeable. 

Someone had some heavyweight ends on eBay 
Alan, 
I noticed those ends, which is what gave me the idea of asking if anyone had one lying around. I though $25 was a bit pricey, so I offered him less. He didn't bite! 

After all this, I did think of a solution. There's a NYC coach on eBay ($215) that I thought: AHA! - I buy the coach, swap ends and sell it as an Observation! 
But then sanity prevailed. Instead of running a 6 car consist with 2 Observations, maybe I will just sell one and run a 5 car consist. What a great idea. 

Can't help with the RPO/Baggage. I got one in NYC paint (coming with the 2nd Obs - want a photo?) but I never saw one before. They seem scarce. Mine is spoken for when I finally get a streamlined USAT coach set.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. The Observation is now for sale - complete with original box. Used condition, but I can't find any damage/problems on it.


----------

